# [WIP] Donkey Kong 64 remake



## nonameboy (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello Tempers 

I am currently working on a remake of Donkey Kong 64.


Spoiler: screenshots




























update 02.16.2016 barrel throwing

and swimming/ diving

update 08.13.2016

​
The platform will be windows pc. Not more as you see in the video has been made since I'm working alone and when I have free time.
I'll post regularly screenshots/videos to keep you updated.

Let me know what you think about it 

ps. sorry my poor english.Is not my native language 

update 02.16.2016: added barrel throwing and swimming, not perfect yet
update 08.13.2016: added crankys lab and two training Areas
update 08.13.2016: added new training area, barrel throwing


----------



## mashers (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes! YEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for this!!!!!


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks pretty cool so far, you have a solid start! The character animation is fluid and smooth, I like it.


----------



## Returnofganon (Feb 15, 2016)

DK! DONKEY KONG!

I am so hyped for this!

Ps in the far future when this is done you should re-do the dk rap


----------



## mashers (Feb 15, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> you should re-do the dk rap


----------



## nonameboy (Feb 15, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> DK! DONKEY KONG!
> 
> I am so hyped for this!
> 
> Ps in the far future when this is done you should re-do the dk rap



shouldn't be a hard task


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice job but knowing the asses Nintendo are they'll probably sue you the moment they see this forcing you to stop working on it and taking it down completely


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks nice, although I'd be careful considering Nintendo's past behaviour with fan remakes. 

Might be worth looking into making expys of the characters.


----------



## Prans (Feb 15, 2016)

Great work! Looking very good! Keep it up!


----------



## nonameboy (Feb 16, 2016)

hey tempers, I have added barrel throwing and swimming. Its not perfect yet but i'm working on it


----------



## mashers (Feb 16, 2016)

That looks amazing @nonameboy. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice! Looking good, I'll definetely play this when it gets finished/released!


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 17, 2016)

And the 64 hype begins.


----------



## cvskid (Feb 17, 2016)

I wouldn't say anything more about this project until it is finished since it would be terrible if this news became mainstream like the super mario 64 and other remakes and gets shut down before it is complete.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 17, 2016)

Neat. I hope modern Tiny Kong will be in it.


----------



## nonameboy (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey friends. Sorry for the delay. I'm currently very busy at real life but I'm still working on this. Check the latest Video. Have added crankys lab and two training areas. Sorry for the poor video quality. Greets


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 13, 2016)

Still looks awesome! Keep up the great work


----------



## nonameboy (Aug 13, 2016)

updated with new training area


----------



## ployermick (Aug 23, 2016)

Too dark and we need more colors.


----------



## nonameboy (Aug 23, 2016)

ployermick said:


> Too dark and we need more colors.


thanks. I 'll fine tune the graphics later, wenn I've done other stuff I'm currently working


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 24, 2016)

wow looks amazing


----------



## gbaboy123 (Aug 24, 2016)

Is that smash donkey kong you are using? and the did you made the animations and did you redo the place or is it the same as the n64 but retextured?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 24, 2016)

by coincidence I came across a video about Donkey Kong 64 today and it was elaborating about how it had some sort of anti-cheat to the game where if you used a gameshark it would permanently render the entire cartridge unplayable. I still cant tell if this was intentional or not.


----------



## nonameboy (Aug 24, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> Is that smash donkey kong you are using? and the did you made the animations and did you redo the place or is it the same as the n64 but retextured?


the dk model is from smash and some of the anims, but I`m animating some moves to match the actual game. The level geometry is entirely made by me


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 24, 2016)

Of all the games to port to 3DS, this should have been one of the first along with Diddy kong racing, and Crusin usa, snowboarding kids, and quest 64


----------



## gbaboy123 (Aug 24, 2016)

nonameboy said:


> the dk model is from smash and some of the anims, but I`m animating some moves to match the actual game. The level geometry is entirely made by me


ok I just wanted to know. keep it up


----------

